# a poll for your loft builder , need help



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi all 

Im in a verge of building my first real loft , if you look at my album you could see what i have my birds in , too small since i have 7 new borns this year so i need something bigger . i cant really decide on the dimensions, so i decided to make a poll and your guys help me decide what size is better and why , nothing over 10 feet please , So if your guy could build another loft what will the dimension be and why? 6 by 8, 4 by 10 , 6 by 10 or 8 by 8. pick one plz and again why you pick the dimensions, I am planning on breaking it into two section in case anyone ask. i hope the pros i see on the loft building section could help me. 
thanks all!!!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I would go as large as possible LOL, but from your choices listed I would have to pick the 6 x 10. Reasoning for that is it is easily dividable into 2- 4 x 6 sections and a 2 x 6 area for supplies.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Make it as large as you can afford and have room for. You said nothing over 10 feet. So that would be it. Your sections can be larger or just more sections. Also it will give you room to keep all your supplies. If you have a couple of hours to kill you can go through old post here and see how many people start out with something they are very proud of and then build more. 

With a small flock of birds you can afford the best for them. And that will make you and the birds happier that having a hundred birds. Take care, good luck and have fun.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Build to suit 10x10 just in case you might need another section. 4 sections cocks/breeder;hens, yb and spare space also you going to need supply storage area.

my loft is 20x10 I will not have to add on at any time (fingers crossed) four sections and lounge area for me check it out nomads loft


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for those who answer , nomad your loft rock, i decided on the 6 by 10, so i could break it down to two section 5 by 6 one for my show birds and the other for my homers , i will use my 4 by 3 by 2 pvc aviary for breeding , or for training young birds. you could see the cage at my album, once i start i post some pictures , thanks again guys


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

I made 8x4 and it's just not big enough, good for 25 birds that all fly everyday but no good for breeding pens or the like, just run outta room and have to make everything removable when breeding seasons over


----------

